

I got tired of packing my own capsules so I made Nootrobox - geoffwoo
https://nootrobox.com/
Excited to launch Nootrobox (www.nootrobox.com) today! We have two goals:
1.) we want to make it drop-dead convenient to use nootropic stacks, and 
2.) make nootropics more accessible and safer to a wider community of people.<p>We&#x27;ve been curious about nootropics for awhile and have experimented with different stacks, and it was a huge pain to buy everything in bulk and mix the right proportions of compounds together. The goal of Nootrobox is to abstract that pain away so it&#x27;s as convenient to taking a vitamin.<p>Nootropics is somewhat of a mysterious and shady concept for most people, and we want to fix that. Many people take supplements for maximizing physical performance, and there&#x27;s very little social stigma for that. But for cognitive supplements, the response is much more wary. We want to make mental supplements just as mainstream and commonplace because we ourselves have felt the effectiveness of nootropics.<p>So Nootrobox is going for convenience and accessibility. Our first stack “Rise” is actually based off a common mix of Bacopa monnieri, L-theanine, and caffeine.<p>We&#x27;re providing a limited 15% discount to our first 500 orders and we&#x27;re letting you guys know about this first here. We also have a referral program that gives $5 discount&#x2F;credit for each person that buys through your referral link!<p>Would love to hear your feedback.
======
FreedomFiber
You got tired of packing your own capsules, so now you want to start packing
other peoples capsules for money? This title doesn't make much sense.

I do like the idea though, it can be a strenuous task filling capsules one at
a time for a months worth of supplements. I would recommend The Capsule
Machine ([http://www.amazon.com/The-Capsule-
Machine-00-Kit/dp/B006OQ43...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Capsule-
Machine-00-Kit/dp/B006OQ4316)) for anyone who would like to do it themselves
more efficiently.

~~~
geoffwoo
Well, the idea was sort of those typical 'startup idea' tropes where it was a
pain in the ass to make capsules... so why not abstract that away as a
service!

~~~
FreedomFiber
Haha yeah I get it, and think it's a good idea. I just thought it was ironic
that you'll be making even more capsules now that you're starting a service to
help other people with the issue.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Rather like the focus on laundry services I was reading here (or was it on
Digg?) the other day - lots of [primarily] young men hate laundry and so think
"I know I'll start a laundry business" apparently.

~~~
sp332
"dudes, or duos of dudes, who have only recently experienced the crushing
realization that their laundry is now their own responsibility, forever.
Paradoxically, many of these dudes start companies that make laundry the
central focus of their lives."
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7817895](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7817895)

------
geoffwoo
Excited to launch Nootrobox (www.nootrobox.com) today! We have two goals: 1.)
we want to make it drop-dead convenient to use nootropic stacks, and 2.) make
nootropics more accessible and safer to a wider community of people.

We've been curious about nootropics for awhile and have experimented with
different stacks, and it was a huge pain to buy everything in bulk and mix the
right proportions of compounds together. The goal of Nootrobox is to abstract
that pain away so it's as convenient to taking a vitamin.

Nootropics is somewhat of a mysterious and shady concept for most people, and
we want to fix that. Many people take supplements for maximizing physical
performance, and there's very little social stigma for that. But for cognitive
supplements, the response is much more wary. We want to make mental
supplements just as mainstream and commonplace because we ourselves have felt
the effectiveness of nootropics.

So Nootrobox is going for convenience and accessibility. Our first stack
“Rise” is actually based off a common mix of Bacopa monnieri, L-theanine, and
caffeine.

We're providing a limited 15% discount to our first 500 orders and we're
letting you guys know about this first here. We also have a referral program
that gives $5 discount/credit for each person that buys through your referral
link!

~~~
thecage411
FWIW if nootropics are seen as somewhat "mysterious and shady" I wouldn't use
the words "drop-dead".

------
buckbova
> Don't waste money on $5 frappuchinos.

Does this nootrobox contain 1000 calories of delicious icy cold coffee
goodness?

~~~
geoffwoo
Unfortunately not ;)

------
dang
The submitter included a text description of the project, but those don't show
up if the post has a URL. You need to post it as a comment in a thread.

~~~
geoffwoo
Whoops. Thanks for the heads up!

------
CurrentB
To be honest I like this type of thing and I would have impulse-bought this on
the spot if it weren't for the fact that it's a pre-order, and now I just
looked on amazon for a competing product and got it shipped to me prime.

I understand how in these days of crowd funding everyone wants to eliminate
all risk in launching new products and I'm sure it works sometimes and when it
doesn't you the product-launcher don't lose much. But these are also days of
consumer impatience (at least with me). This isn't a video game or a robot or
something you're making, why not just order some powder and make an initial
batch before launching this? The cost of doing so can't be that big relative
to the cost of getting the site up.

------
chillingeffect
While we're in a smart* thread, does anyone have recommendations for
cognition-improving apps? I've been practicing with "Coach memory!" (Free) [0]

[0]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bpi.master...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bpi.master.mm)

------
maj0rhn
Consistently sleeping 8 hours a night will do more for your brain than these
chemicals. What a waste.

~~~
sp332
That's true, but irrelevant. If you're consistently getting enough sleep,
these will still improve your cognition.

~~~
maj0rhn
Prove it.

~~~
DanBC
It is unfortunate that OPs name contains "woo" \- a common term in sceptic
community to describe things that are bunk.

However, OPs site does contain links to abstracts for the extracts they're
using, and OPs site seems to be calmer than similar nootropic websites.

------
matkam
1\. I'd rather drink coffee than take a capsule with caffein 2\. How does this
compare with Alpha Brain
([https://www.onnit.com/alphabrain/](https://www.onnit.com/alphabrain/))?

------
thowar2
Very cool, your mission of open-sourcing the nootropic supplements industry is
very similar to [http://naturalstacks.com](http://naturalstacks.com)

It will be interesting to watch you two evolve together.

------
caublestone
Just curious, was the soylent site a design guide at all?

~~~
geoffwoo
Yup! Soylent's definitely an inspiration around innovation around nutrition!

~~~
DanBC
Soylent is not innovative.

~~~
gnopgnip
It is innovative in the sense that it is still a work in progress, unlike many
meal replacement shakes.

------
DanBC
The FAQ links to abstracts. Have you read the full papers or just the
abstracts?

The title bar is fixed. This is not a pleasant experience on iOS.

The site is nice! Text was clean and readable.

Good Luck!

~~~
geoffwoo
We did pretty extensive academic review on the ingredients and consulted folks
at Stanford. We wouldn't want to ingest stuff that would mess ourselves up!

Thanks for checking us out!

------
comrh
Depending on the strength of your morning coffee 50mg of caffeine will
probably be a surprise to your body as most are 100-200mg range.

~~~
geoffwoo
Yeah, we wanted to minimize the caffeine dose because we don't want to mess
with people's caffeine tolerance. Big coffee drinkers (3+ cups a day) who've
helped us 'beta test' this were pleasantly surprised by how much alertness
they derived from our product.

~~~
mdip
Thanks for that. I found myself gaining a sensitivity to caffeine later in
life. A cup of coffee makes me so shaky that I rarely touch coffee or
caffeinated beverages anymore.

50mg hits me about the way I remember I'd feel after downing a 16oz coffee
drink when I was a teenager. Any plans for a caffeine-free variety?

------
pbhjpbhj
FWIW I'm not sure that the note that this project was started in June 2014
really helps the credence of the site.

~~~
geoffwoo
We're launching it today!

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Usually the time preceding launch of nutritional products is less than a day,
was my point. So, the project could have been "in development since I learnt
of nootropics several years ago" and I'd be a bit more inclined to trust the
parties behind it [assuming that was true] even if they'd only cemented the
final form of the project in the last weekend.

------
teh_klev
Great, another start up trying to ruin the pleasure of a tasty balanced
breakfast.

~~~
geoffwoo
Just trying to replace your morning coffee. Keep eating those waffles and
bacon!

